# Mich. 1 for the good guys(for now)



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you to all for your direct action in contacting your state representatives. The latest attempt to ban smoking in Michigan, House Bill 4163, failed to pass the House. With the legislature adjourning Sep. 26, this issue is most likely behind us for 2008. 

While this is certainly good news, be prepared to see it come up again in 2009. 

Make sure you have signed up to receive legislative alerts via email. It's quick and simple--you will be happy you did!

*Now go enjoy a cigar with your local tobacconist--you all deserve it.*

Chris McCalla
IPCPR Legislative Director


----------

